# 2015 interior concern



## jess81181 (Jul 16, 2015)

I just bought a 2015 Sentra with black/grey fabric interior. The same fabric is on the doors. I'm finding that anytime it rains and the inside of the door gets wet I get these terrible water spots. They do rub out with a little bit of work, but I'm concerned that I am already seeing some wear on the doors after only 5,000 miles. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## mikeximusarilius (Sep 20, 2018)

*Same thing happens to me*

Same thing happens to my car, think it has more so to do with the rain. Don't think it causes any unnecessary damage.

Also, random, but do you use that user name consistently? I think I know you.


----------

